# Memphis Bottle Collector's Club  29th Annual Antique Bottle and Advertising Show



## tomcat1958 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Memphis Bottle Collector's Club is presenting their 29th Annual Antique Bottle and Advertising Show. The show will be held Saturday, April 12th at the Agricenter ( 7777 Walnut Grove Rd.) in Memphis,TN. Show hours will be from 9am to 4pm. Set up day will be Friday, April 11th from 2pm to 8pm. Early buyers will be allowed in on set up day for a $25 fee ($5 discount for FOHBC members). Bottles, pottery, jars, advertising, go-withs, small collectibles, & table top antiques will be offered for sale. For more information contact Gene Bradbury at 901-372-8428.


----------

